
20 Conferences Data Scientists Should Attend - deletaylor
https://northconcepts.com/blog/2016/07/19/20-conferences-data-scientists-attend/
======
ondreian
JSM is in Chicago for 2016, not Indianapolis

~~~
deletaylor
Thanks for the correction @ondreian, it's been updated.

